# Corning Glass shows us the future, it is glorious



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

here's the first edition of their vid if you haven't seen it: http://www.youtube.c...e&v=6Cf7IL_eZ38


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

kvswim said:


>


----------

